
Steve Blank talk live stream from Helsinki - dirtyaura
http://steveblank.fi/stream.html
======
dirtyaura
Watching this at the moment. Steve is going through a story of mowing robot
business case using Business Model Canvas.

Has anybody in HN used Business Model Canvas extensively as a part of their
startup? Any stories and tips to share?

------
sbierwagen
Doesn't work?

